# Heavyocity DM-307 pricing



## woodsdenis (Feb 10, 2014)

So I get an email today about new Heavyocity DM-307 with special discount price, $20 off a $299 WTF. I own ALL of Heavocity's previous libraries BTW. 

Seems rather a pathetic intro offer, hope I am missing something here.

I am not knocking the product, but I would prefer no intro pricing, to something as paltry as this, also it looks like anyone who owns any of their products can avail of the $ 20 discount. Seems totally out of kilter with Spitfire, Cinesample launches.


----------



## doctornine (Feb 10, 2014)

+1 to that :(


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 10, 2014)

We're not really entitled to any discount, to be fair - most of the VI discounts from cinesamples, Spitfire etc are very generous. Perhaps we're a little used to them.

I'll admit I did chuckle when I clicked the email link this morning to see the $20 discount though.


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 10, 2014)

wilx @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> We're not really entitled to any discount, to be fair - most of the VI discounts from cinesamples, Spitfire etc are very generous. Perhaps we're a little used to them.
> 
> I'll admit I did chuckle when I clicked the email link this morning to see the $20 discount though.



As I said I would prefer no discount at all to something which pisses me off, I am sure I am not alone. 

Bad marketing, with all the hype about prelaunch discounts etc you lead people down a path which I am sure most who look at it will be disappointed, or at the least bewildered.

Maybe we are used to Spitfire/Cinesamples discounts, surely then any marketing team would compete with them or alternatively not bother at all.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 10, 2014)

The best discount will be as part of Komplete 10


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 10, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> The best discount will be as part of Komplete 10



Except it isn't a NI product ....yet !!!!

The really weird thing about this is that launch prices are meant to compel you to jump in early to get the benefit, $20 dollars on a $299 plugin is not going to make most people jump in.

Anyway I have said my piece, best of luck to them, I am sure its quality stuff as are all the other plugs that they do.


----------



## mk282 (Feb 10, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ 10.2.2014 said:


> The best discount will be as part of Komplete 10



Heavyocity broke the partnership with NI starting with Aeon, ditto Scarbee isn't going to do NI-exclusive products anymore, Rickenbacker bass was their last.


So... it won't show up in K10


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah-ooo. Twenty bucks it is then....


----------



## Cowtothesky (Feb 10, 2014)

Actually, I don't mind these low promotional prices. I look at it and say, ok I can wait for that. If I want it later, I only lost $20. 

But when I get an email from Spitfire or Cinesamples with 40% off for 2 weeks, I have to seriously evaluate it and stop drinking the expensive wine for a few weeks so I can afford it.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2014)

Aeon was really weak, used maybe 1 sound of it. This DM-307 will have to be amazing to win me back as a customer.


----------



## lahdeedah (Feb 10, 2014)

Cowtothesky @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> Actually, I don't mind these low promotional prices. I look at it and say, ok I can wait for that. If I want it later, I only lost $20.
> 
> But when I get an email from Spitfire or Cinesamples with 40% off for 2 weeks, I have to seriously evaluate it and stop drinking the expensive wine for a few weeks so I can afford it.



Exactly. Glass half full! I too own almost everything Heavyocity and was a bit annoyed with the $20 offer. But since it so paltry, I'll feel just fine about waiting for some reviews to come back and buying if/when I feel I need it in my arsenal.


----------



## korgscrew (Feb 10, 2014)

The $20 discount is a little irritating. 

But, I was more shocked at the price!!

$299?!?!

For some drums samples and loops? Sure there is a nice looking GUI and some FX, but not $300 worth.


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 10, 2014)

I concur that $299 seems somewhat steep for that particular offering.


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 10, 2014)

I own everything Heavyocity and by the sounds of it am the only guy who is enjoying AEON. Not sure I will go for DM-307. I'm betting Stylus RMX III will be out some time before I die (well maybe not) and I'm also betting the upgrade won't be $299.00.

Heavyocity are one of my favorites. It's just getting harder to be impressed these days considering the ton of sample libraries out there. Used to be you could whack a gopher on the head with a hammer and someone would buy the samples. Now they want legato whacking with 7 mic positions and a cool fake digital rendering of the box the software doesn't come in... tough times for a developer.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 10, 2014)

korgscrew @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> The $20 discount is a little irritating.
> 
> But, I was more shocked at the price!!
> 
> ...



Without any offensive, but when I was reading that comment I almost fell from my chair. You probably don't have a clue at all how much time goes into creating sounds, loops, programming a GUI and all the distribution stuff and all that.

Heavyocity should invite you and let you work with them for a week and after that you would pay the double price for "some drum samples and loops"!


... these are actually the same comments as I hear from people about records: What? 15 bucks for a record?? Just because some guys got together for a bit and recorded a few tracks?


EDIT: I am sorry, but please think about how used we got to all those offerings and effortable libraries. Think PRO here!!
This is not any hobby stuff getting released, this is PRO working material and that money you spend on those sounds, loops and the unlimited amount of options I already see by just looking at the GUI shots, should be back within days or weeks after you purchased this lib!! I hope I make you think a tiny but, that I am not even done with the loop content of Damage and all its options!!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 10, 2014)

I have to say that I find this behavior very insulting towards their customers. Sure, you can charge what ever you want for your products. But when you start a big advertising campaign with a VIP pre-order price etc. then you better come up with a great deal! We are not idiots.

Sorry Heavyocity, you just achieved the opposite effect (for me): DM-307 goes from top of the list to the back of my list. I'll wait for your next regular sale.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 10, 2014)

dpasdernick @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> I own everything Heavyocity and by the sounds of it am the only guy who is enjoying AEON.



I love AEON. I love it so much I keep it on the top of my Kontakt libraries... so you're not the only one. I don't have much interest in DM-307 though....


----------



## mark812 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm underwhelmed.

While Evolve (back then) and Damage were good, Aeon and DM-307 don't bring anything new for me..


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 10, 2014)

While I agree it's a small discount, it's a discount none the less. Some of the comments here seem a bit over the top. Assuming someone really wanted DM-307, why would a small discount make you so mad that you'd then decide to not buy it? You couldn't have really wanted it in the first place.

I own everything Heavyocity has put out and I love it all, including Aeon. While DM-307 looks really great, I'll probably hold off for a bit and see. Maybe get to later on when it is on sale. But to scoff at such a great developer just because they didn't offer you a large enough discount seems a bit…. I don't know…. a bit much. They don't owe us anything. If you don't think it's worth it, don't buy it. 

Heavyocity's scripting alone is extremely valuable, and the content of DM-307 looks quite large and diverse. It looks very very cool….. getting tempted.

Also, does anybody know if you can combine the $20 pre-release discount with the $20 existing customer discount? That might be more appealing to some.


----------



## blougui (Feb 10, 2014)

Not found of AEON melodic, considered selling it but it's impossible.

DM is appealing with its grid/step seq - looking for a tool like that, especially with big booms. BTW, may be there's some step-seq i could use in Cubase with various samples ?

For the intro price : well, I've bought Mural with an 15% rabat "only" and no voucher - and it's the only SF lib I've pruchased so far, so...
It might just that HC are successful enough not to need the extra clients interested in "a sale price purchase or nothing" ?
I'm just a hobbyist anyway, most of the time, say.

But sure, all the fuss about "sign in for a VIP price", all ending in a less than 10% reduction is a bit... :roll:


----------



## thebob (Feb 10, 2014)

jtnyc @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> Also, does anybody know if you can combine the $20 pre-release discount with the $20 existing customer discount? That might be more appealing to some.



Nope, you can't combine them


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd say to the people that are not fond of Aeon, maybe you should go back and try to get to know it better. (maybe you have and just don't like it, fair enough). The sequencers are a blast and can't be very creative tools. Even just using the randomize function can produce great and unique stuff. The effect sequencers can produce really amazing sounds both subtle and radical. Just load up the Harp preset and fool around with all the sequencers, add some punish and delay…etc…. The loop menu sequencer in Aeon Rhythmic is crazy. I think Aeon's strength is in it's ability to let you manipulate what's already there. You can definitely end up making a lot of your own versions of the presets. I think it's quite a strong product.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 10, 2014)

@blougui: that's exactly the point. THEY started this whole thing with the VIP thing. THEY created an expectation. I would have paid full price (like I did many many times with other products) and I have all their products. Most sample developers offer much higher intro prices WITHOUT a VIP campaign. But when a company creates such a fuzz and then offer a 10% discount. Seriously?


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 10, 2014)

Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Without any offensive, but when I was reading that comment I almost fell from my chair. You probably don't have a clue at all how much time goes into creating sounds, loops, programming a GUI and all the distribution stuff and all that.
> 
> Heavyocity should invite you and let you work with them for a week and after that you would pay the double price for "some drum samples and loops"!
> 
> ...



Must side with Alex here. Esp. his _PRO working material _comment. Most of you dont know what it takes to create a lib like this. Even those of you who make your own rhythms/beats/etc., don't really know. Not trying to be disrespectful; it's just an observation.

The other thing you have to think about is this: who are they marketing to and for? The hobbyist, who just enjoys writing some tracks now and then in their bedroom (not that there is anything wrong with that, b/c there sure is not), or the pros who actually use this stuff to make a living? Now, I don't proclaim to know their marketing strategey, but this isn't some low-end_ lets make some loops_ library.


Cheers.


----------



## Studio E (Feb 10, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> I have to say that I find this behavior very insulting towards their customers. Sure, you can charge what ever you want for your products. But when you start a big advertising campaign with a VIP pre-order price etc. then you better come up with a great deal! We are not idiots.
> 
> Sorry Heavyocity, you just achieved the opposite effect (for me): DM-307 goes from top of the list to the back of my list. I'll wait for your next regular sale.



+1


----------



## rpaillot (Feb 10, 2014)

Greg @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> Aeon was really weak, used maybe 1 sound of it. This DM-307 will have to be amazing to win me back as a customer.



I used ton of sounds from AEON in a TV show. I admit it has a rough / agressive sound that may not fit to everything though...


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 10, 2014)

Studio E @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> Guido Negraszus @ Mon Feb 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say that I find this behavior very insulting towards their customers. Sure, you can charge what ever you want for your products. But when you start a big advertising campaign with a VIP pre-order price etc. then you better come up with a great deal! We are not idiots.
> ...



While I can certainly see deciding to wait for a sale, to do so because you are insulted and believe Heavyocity thinks you're an idiot is….. well, it makes no sense, unless again, you're not really that interested in the product in the first place. It's a level of outrage the just doesn't seem appropriately matched to the 20 or 30 dollars more of possible savings you desire. I don't think Heavyocity will lose any sleep over someone not buying their product because they didn't offer a large enough discount. 

Again, I can see being disappointed with the $20 discount, but to get angry and start telling Heavyocity what they "better" do, being "insulted", and "we are not idiots" stuff…. Really?

Over the top -


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 10, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Without any offensive, but when I was reading that comment I almost fell from my chair. You probably don't have a clue at all how much time goes into creating sounds, loops, programming a GUI and all the distribution stuff and all that.
> ...



Just to be clear here my gripe is not the actual cost of the library or the quality, it is a professional tool and a lot of work has gone into it.

BUT

VIP/pre order pricing/intro offers etc are marketing tools used by devs to get publicity and interest, we all know that. Why then go to all that bother to offer a $20 rebate on a $299 library. That just seems bizarre, I would prefer if they didn't have any special deal TBH and just charged full price. I don't feel entitled to a discount, but if you offer one make it at least compelling and attractive. 

The fact that we are professionals doesn't mean we have money to burn, I personally feel that I am a valued customer and get treated a little better the more I buy from a company, Fabfilter do it very well that way.

As a marketing exercise the launch of this product is very disappointing, I am talking about the launch not the product itself, and ultimately will make me less likely to purchase it. I own all of their previous products. The whole point about this promo is hopefully get people to buy it NOW, in that they have failed IMHO.

As the OP that was the point, any library is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it, and in no way am I questioning the amount of work or quality that as probably gone into this.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 10, 2014)

[quote="
Again, I can see being disappointed with the $20 discount, but to get angry and start telling Heavyocity what they "better" do, being "insulted", and "we are not idiots" stuff…. Really?

Over the top -[/quote]

Aehm, yes. REALLY! You remind me of a good friend who doesn't understand people with principles. As a person who never gives up I try to explain myself again:

Let's say Heavyocity wouldn't have run this VIP campaign and just released DM-307 today at a price of $499! No discount. Here is the part which really will shock you: I would have bought it because I liked what I heard so far. The money is already in my Paypal account. No questions asked. 

But Heavyocity chose to email me about HOW valued I am to them and that if we sign up now we get a special VIP price upon release and then the actual VIP discount is barely 10%? Yes, I feel offended by that. Heavyocity had 30% sales in the past year so customers know what they can expect.

Btw, who are you to tell me when I am offended and when not? I just am. People respond differently to all kinds of things. 

So again, it was never about the $20 discount. It's the fact that Heavyocity created a big hype about almost nothing. 

Btw, I also wrote to them directly so they know what I'm thinking. From this post it is clear that I'm not the only one who thinks that way and I'm pretty sure they will think twice about future VIP pricing.  Peace!


----------



## dpasdernick (Feb 10, 2014)

Re-reading this thread... Amazing that people are bitching about a "discount". Where is the perception of the value here? Is it the cool samples and clever programming or is it the size of the discount? My preference is the samples, the quality and playability. Price is always considered but I'm not going to pass on something really cool because the discount wasn't what I perceived was fair.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 10, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> [quote="
> Again, I can see being disappointed with the $20 discount, but to get angry and start telling Heavyocity what they "better" do, being "insulted", and "we are not idiots" stuff…. Really?
> 
> Over the top -
> ...


 [/quote]


So now your not only insulted and outraged at Heavyocity, but your upset with me for giving my opinion, which I gave in a respectful way, unlike you. I remind you of someone who doesn't understand people and principles? You chastise a good company with excellent products and great customer service because you felt they over hyped the discount? Not everyone felt it was such a big hype. I certainly didn't. 

You seem to be pretty good at telling people what you think they can and can't do. I simply said I though it was over the top, I never told you when you should or should not be offended. You can be offended at what ever you like as often as you like, but don't expect the world to always agree with you.

You would have paid $499, but won't buy it now because your upset by an email and a disappointing discount? If you say so, but that's hard to believe. I think if it came out at $499, you and a lot of other people would be screaming - overpriced!!! 

There are other people that are disappointed sure, but I don't see anyone expressing such insult and demanding Heavyocity do better, and writing emails to them in protest. I believe you are alone there. I highly doubt they will change their policies due to your email. But hey, maybe they will. I'm for sure not always right.

-


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 10, 2014)

dpasdernick @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> Re-reading this thread... Amazing that people are bitching about a "discount". Where is the perception of the value here? Is it the cool samples and clever programming or is it the size of the discount? My preference is the samples, the quality and playability. Price is always considered but I'm not going to pass on something really cool because the discount wasn't what I perceived was fair.



Exactly -


----------



## chillbot (Feb 10, 2014)

I think this is funny.... so they could have priced it at 499 and given you a discount of 200 and you all would have been absolutely thrilled to pay 20 dollars MORE than you'd pay now. Or they could have priced it at 195 and given you a 5 dollar discount and you would have been SO PISSED to be paying almsot 100 dollars less for the same product. You probably wouldn't even buy the product at that price!

I actually see both sides, just playing devil's advocate. I actually get the "why build it up" argument... VIP is supposed to mean something and they made a mistake with this one. However, it would not hurt us as a society to have a bit more manners. In my head I think "really $20 that's really cheap" but outwardly I bite my tongue and say "hey, thanks for the nice discount sign me up!" because it is a gift and it is their perogative and it's really tough to try to dictate what someone should or shouldn't give to you.

(I wasn't actually going to buy DM307 but this thread got me listening to it and I changed my mind. But first I need them to respond to my emails.. why can't I activate AEON a third time for legitimate reasons? Do you really only get three activations? And why don't they respond to my emails? Anyone else have this issue?)


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 10, 2014)

@chillbot: well, the $499 was probably a bit exaggerated but I needed to make that point. Like the original poster said near the top: I rather had no discount at all then that intro offer. I can not even remember any developer offering such a low discount. So how does the VIP come in here?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 10, 2014)

VIP, to me, means something very specific, and it's not about getting a discount. In some cases, maybe it's getting freebies. In most cases, it's about going to the front of the line. I like to roll VIP... check in to a hotel go to the front of the line... go to the airport bypass security... it's about feeling special and getting access that normal people don't.

Two possibilities for me: maybe it's freebies, if you own such and such and such and such you get access to a special library. Didn't they do that with Omnisphere and Trillian? That would certainly be incentive to buy. Otherwise, it's getting access maybe 2-3 months before the general public. If you're a long time user or you own these certain products, you get to take it for a spin 2 months before it's available for purchase. This would actually mean a lot to me in a business (TV) where a lot of great samples get used and overused rather quickly.

Just my two cents on how they (and other companies) could handle it differently. I mean they can set the price however they feel and as I pointed out above, you could pay less and feel slighted. 

My answer remains it's very nice of them to discount it $20, be happy there's a lot worse shit out there to grump about.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 11, 2014)

dpasdernick @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Re-reading this thread... Amazing that people are bitching about a "discount". Where is the perception of the value here? Is it the cool samples and clever programming or is it the size of the discount? My preference is the samples, the quality and playability. Price is always considered but I'm not going to pass on something really cool because the discount wasn't what I perceived was fair.



Thank you! What strikes me most is that people obviously show no efforts about what DM-307 really is. All here should be pro enough to see from the GUIs itself that it is more than just a few loops. That thing is a frickin' drum motherbase combining Maschine, Stylus and the mixture of the concept of Damage and Aeon but for percussions!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 11, 2014)

Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Thank you! What strikes me most is that people obviously show no efforts about what DM-307 really is. All here should be pro enough to see from the GUIs itself that it is more than just a few loops. That thing is a frickin' drum motherbase combining Maschine, Stylus and the mixture of the concept of Damage and Aeon but for percussions!



Have I missed any walkthroughs yet? I wasn't immediately convinced it was something new from the first demos, but that can be deceptive - keen to get a better impression of the library.


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 11, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! What strikes me most is that people obviously show no efforts about what DM-307 really is. All here should be pro enough to see from the GUIs itself that it is more than just a few loops. That thing is a frickin' drum motherbase combining Maschine, Stylus and the mixture of the concept of Damage and Aeon but for percussions!
> ...



My opinion about bad marketing aside I too would love to learn more about this, all I have seen so far is one trailer and one very brief overview vid. They certainly have a pedigree in releasing great products, but specifics and walkthroughs on this are not apparent to me. Maybe they are forthcoming.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 11, 2014)

Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> That thing is a frickin' drum motherbase combining Maschine, Stylus and the mixture of the concept of Damage and Aeon but for percussions!



Exactamente :!:


----------



## doctornine (Feb 11, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > That thing is a frickin' drum motherbase combining Maschine, Stylus and the mixture of the concept of Damage and Aeon but for percussions!
> ...



yeah it is, even a cursory play with it indeed shows how much you can do with it. It's really pretty cool and is going to get some serious usage from me.

You know what, I'd have happily paid full price for it and I have to say, even the initial price was pretty reasonable. But when you start to bandy around phrases like : special VIP pricing, and then duplicate the exact same offer to any existing customers....

Sorry but I don't call that brilliant marketing, regardless of how amazing the product is.

~o)


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 11, 2014)

doctornine @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> ...




Exactly! I haven't had my hands on this library, nor have I seen any walkthroughs. It may well be the most amazing library ever created for all I know. However, that doesn't change the fact that Heavyocity elected to utilize a marketing technique that involved a fair amount of hype, and allusions to VIP pricing. Upon discovering that "VIP" meant a paltry 6.69% discount, I have to admit that my first response was "Really?"

Without making any judgment on the virtues of the library itself, or the effort involved in its creation, I have to agree that the marketing angle here was a bit of a fail. Pre-release hype, and enticements/promises of VIP/current customer discounts are usually better executed than this, and have the end result of increased launch sales, which benefits the developer. In my eyes, Heavyocity didn't accomplish this, as there's no real incentive to be an early adopter. 

The product itself may well earn 5 of 5 stars, but their marketing strategy gets a big zero in my opinion.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 11, 2014)

doctornine @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> yeah it is, even a cursory play with it indeed shows how much you can do with it. It's really pretty cool and is going to get some serious usage from me.



Oh, is it out already? I'm all over the place with this. Someone needs to throw up that walkthrough.

The whole VIP / marketing thing... this is, from memory, the third time this has happened. Project Sam's Lumina and Sample Logic's last release both got a lot of negative publicity from what were perceived as small opening offer reductions. If a new product is launched at RRP, no-one seems to comment. So purely from a marketing perspective, I'd say that it's not a terrific strategy but hey - we don't know the figures.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 11, 2014)

I bought it this morning and happily took my $20 off as an existing user. No VIP for me. :(

I did get a nice email from Heavyocity this morning with "sincerest apologies for missing my first email" that finally let me re-authorize AEON so I forgave them and am downloading now.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 11, 2014)

I've just noticed there is a 2 minute walkthrough - or rather screamthrough - of the features on the product website http://www.heavyocity.com/product/dm-307 . It's kinda like a blipvert, but it looks very promising. Keen to hear how people find it (and of course looking forward to any walkthrough).


----------



## Bach (Feb 11, 2014)

+1 to that, a bit disappointing for a Heavyocity customer like myself. It's a bit on the pricey side as well in my opinion.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 11, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! What strikes me most is that people obviously show no efforts about what DM-307 really is. All here should be pro enough to see from the GUIs itself that it is more than just a few loops. That thing is a frickin' drum motherbase combining Maschine, Stylus and the mixture of the concept of Damage and Aeon but for percussions!
> ...



You obviously have (in case the videos on the page didn't appear overnight)


----------



## aaronnt1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Tue 11 Feb said:


> Let's say Heavyocity wouldn't have run this VIP campaign and just released DM-307 today at a price of $499! No discount. Here is the part which really will shock you: I would have bought it because I liked what I heard so far. The money is already in my Paypal account. No questions asked.
> 
> But Heavyocity chose to email me about HOW valued I am to them and that if we sign up now we get a special VIP price upon release and then the actual VIP discount is barely 10%? Yes, I feel offended by that.



At the end of the day, it's just marketing. Anyone who really thinks they are 'special' to a business or because they get a promotional email is kind of deluding themselves. It's a business relationship, we buy things that we are interested in and they earn some profit from us. There's no love involved - although sure, passing acquaintances can be made especially on forums like this. 

To start complaining about a discount just seems strange to me and to actually _get offended_ because the said discount doesn't make you feel special enough is just even stranger. I really don't understand that if you were prepared to drop $499 with no discount, your 'principle' tells you not to buy it at $279 because the $20 discount doesn't make you feel valued _enough_. I think maybe you are being just a tad unfair here?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 11, 2014)

aaronnt1 @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Guido Negraszus @ Tue 11 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say Heavyocity wouldn't have run this VIP campaign and just released DM-307 today at a price of $499! No discount. Here is the part which really will shock you: I would have bought it because I liked what I heard so far. The money is already in my Paypal account. No questions asked.
> ...



I can only speak for myself, but my observations had nothing to do with being offended or not feeling special enough. I get it...it's just marketing. But from purely a marketing standpoint, this was a fail.

Pre-order discounts, limited time launch discounts, and loyalty discounts are all geared toward pulling in as many early sales as possible. In this particular case, Heavyocity chose to send out emails throwing around terms like VIP, loyalty, etc. So when it was finally revealed that this equated to less than a 7% discount, it wasn't enough to entice a lot of folks to be an early adopter, unless of course they have an immediate need for this library.

That said, I have no hurt feelings, I'm not offended, my opinion of Heavyocity's libraries have not been sullied...none of that. I simply believe that the hyped up talk of VIP pricing fell short in this instance, and will likely not garner the early sales that such a marketing strategy normally does. Nothing strange about my observation at all.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 11, 2014)

Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Waywyn @ Tue Feb 11 said:
> ...



Looks like we swapped posts - yes, I see a VERY short one, would love to see something sub-light speed.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 11, 2014)

I think we've been spoiled by companies like Spitfire and Cinesamples.They don't owe us anything to be honest but that $20 discount is pretty insignificant and almost seems pointless.Maybe they felt pressured to do some kind of discount since other companies are doing it but they can't afford to drop any more than $20,I don't know...

But again,I haven't seen this kind of thing done in any other industry.Apple doesn't give you any kind of initial discount to encourage you to buy their product and I don't see any reason why sample libraries should either.But of course,such discounts are most welcomed when they come and they do help with convincing people to buy a product.


----------



## tmm (Feb 11, 2014)

Paul's explanation of Spitfire's early adopter discounts made sense to me - there was a (very generous) discount upfront for early adopters, because there's the expectation that there could be some necessary revisions that will be uncovered by that first group of users, which would then be released in an update not too long after the initial release. So, in essence, the early adopters are getting a discount because they're also sort of filling a product testing role.

(Paul, if you read this, please correct me if I've misinterpreted your meaning)


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 11, 2014)

I would also love to see a more extensive walkthrough. Hopefully someone here can do one…. hint hint…..

Guy would be the man for the job, but it seems he hasn't made the purchase. Go on, you know you want it...


----------



## blougui (Feb 11, 2014)

jtnyc @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> I would also love to see a more extensive walkthrough. Hopefully someone here can do one…. hint hint…..
> 
> Guy would be the man for the job, but it seems he hasn't made the purchase. Go on, you know you want it...



Guy, do you really want to beg for this WT ? 
N (o::o) 


:wink:


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 11, 2014)

10 specific walkthrough videos for each section of Aeon and one cursory overview for this, strange .


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 11, 2014)

Ha! I'm a few weeks off doing one if I bought it, so someone needs to beat me to it. Come on, someone!


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 11, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> Ha! I'm a few weeks off doing one if I bought it, so someone needs to beat me to it. Come on, someone!



I posed the question on their FB page and they said "tutorials are coming soon" /\~O


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol, some people take issue with the fact that I was offended by Heavyocity's VIP offer. Granted, I am easily offended. My wife will confirm this. 

All in all I believe that Heavyocity never intended to give anything away with the VIP offer. Their VIP offer is exactly the same they give all the time to existing customers.

So why did they do it? 1) collect new email contacts and 2) get a rough idea how many people will purchase the product. It was an self-serving exercise, nothing else.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 11, 2014)

chillbot @ Tue Feb 11 said:


> I bought it this morning and happily took my $20 off as an existing user. No VIP for me. :(



Hey chillbot, how about a proper walkthrough? 
Can you do it? 
Anyone else? 

I'm right there. Just holding back for a more detailed walkthrough. I usually prefer non developer walkthroughs as they tend to be more balanced and reveal all.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 11, 2014)

No walkthrough but in my humble opinion it's much better than I expected and more fun also. Haven't had time to explore much yet but I just happened to have an electronica project I was working on today which it was perfect for and easy to use out of the box.

Pros: It's pretty intutive and fun using the keyboard to add elements to loops and build them up and break them down. Cons: not sure what it's good for outside of electronica, dance, or dubstep. It has some cool latin grooves but they are electronic latin. But I've barely scratched the surface so I'm not qualified to write any sort of review.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 12, 2014)

Check my demo (I know, I know, I recently mentioned that I was about quiting to write demos, but I can't let go ... yet!)

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%134384719&secret_url=false[/flash]

Please note! This track contains NO percussion loops or outside effects (except mastering)! Everything was done inside DM-307!

All I can say is, that this thing is a f*cking beast. There is so much going on, so much to edit, automate and to play around with. If you degrade DM-307 down to a "few loops", the no one can help you! 


EDIT: Damn, why I can't get stupid SoundCloud to play here. I did everything as the tut on another thread here said.

https://soundcloud.com/alexpfeffer/rising


----------



## korgscrew (Feb 12, 2014)

Waywyn @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Check my demo (I know, I know, I recently mentioned that I was about quiting to write demos, but I can't let go ... yet!)
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%134384719&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> ...



Nice Demo Alex. 

Maybe I didnt put my point across as I thought it in my head earlier. 

Having only watched the trailer for this and reading the limited Info that HO released. It seemed to be drum samples and loops with a sequencer and some FX. In essence, thats what it is. Having watched the short walkthrough, yeah it has the sound and ethos of Heavyocity which sounds great. Assuming makes an ass out of me & maybe you. o-[][]-o


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 12, 2014)

Waywyn @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Check my demo (I know, I know, I recently mentioned that I was about quiting to write demos, but I can't let go ... yet!)
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F134384719&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> ...



Fixed your link Alex :lol:


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 12, 2014)

Korgscrew: Haha!

Wilx: ... and how? I never get it to work here in VI :/


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 12, 2014)

Waywyn @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Korgscrew: Haha!
> 
> Wilx: ... and how? I never get it to work here in VI :/



Looks like you missed the two figures '2F' in your code.

I quoted your post and looked at the code, then grabbed the 'special number' from it and pasted it into the code from the soundcloud thread on this forum.

Your code = 

*OPENBRACKET*flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%134384719&secret_url=false[/flash]


My code = 

*OPENBRACKET*flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%*2F*134384719&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 12, 2014)

Great demo Alex! I grabbed this last night and I agree its an absolute behemoth! This library goes so far beyond what I initially thought it was going to be(and my expectations were already high at that point!). You can make this library(from a percussion standpoint) be whatever you need it to be for your music.




Ryan :D


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 12, 2014)

Alex, you've done the demo, now just do one of your walkthroughs LOL


----------



## JC_ (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome demo Alex!


----------



## AC986 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice sound and demo Alex. 

What is this thing? A drum style thing like RMX Stylus? Does it do drums from a normal kit to stuff like Damage?


----------



## blougui (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice demo Alex !
It would have taken me a whole to achieve... less than that 

it gives me a much better idea of the beast, thanx.

- Erik


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is a tip: buy DM-307 at Best Service. They offer it for $279.00. If you buy another item with their 10% label you get another 10% on both items. So I'm going to order Tari's new Cantus plus DM-307 an that's another $50 saving.


----------



## homestudiomusician (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the great demo - really gives us a sense of what this product can do!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Feb 12, 2014)

Woah, nice demo! Now that's making me itch to grab it... Then again, in my hands it probably wouldn't sound 1% as awesome :D


----------



## blougui (Feb 12, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Lol, some people take issue with the fact that I was offended by Heavyocity's VIP offer. Granted, I am easily offended. My wife will confirm this.
> 
> All in all I believe that Heavyocity never intended to give anything away with the VIP offer. Their VIP offer is exactly the same they give all the time to existing customers.
> 
> So why did they do it? 1) collect new email contacts and 2) get a rough idea how many people will purchase the product. It was an self-serving exercise, nothing else.



Exactly. this is what I thought when giving my email... twice  'Cause they had it already, as I'm a client.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 12, 2014)

Love the demo,Alex ! Keeping my fingers crossed for a walkthrough.( maybe? )You haven't made a video in a long time.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello from NYC! 

Thanks for all the kind words and valuable feedback. 

Check out some of the new in-depth tutorials on our site here: http://www.heavyocity.com/dm-307

For even more info check out AskAudioMag.com's thorough review: 
http://www.askaudiomag.com/articles/review-heavyocity-dm-307-modern-groove-designer

Lastly, we'll be adding a few more audio demos throughout the week so stay tuned! 

All the best, 
The Heavyocity Team


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 12, 2014)

Heavyocity Media @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Lastly, we'll be adding a few more audio demos throughout the week so stay tuned!



it sounds and looks awesome.
i want to buy it but i'm a bit curious about style kits
can you make a naked demo for kits please? 
maybe something like 1-2 bars with each kit


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2014)

I watched a few of the videos and it looks very interesting.

I've recently been playing around with Groove Agent 4 SE, new in Cubase 7.5. Its very clever and very capable - however, workflow wise I just can't seem to get on with it. I'm just a tad concerned that the same thing will happen to me with DM-307.

It looks like such a complex beast, potentially too complex for a Kontakt host. Building things across 5 Kontakt instruments looks slighly hellish to me, when you have to scroll up and down to change elements of a groove. I can't help feeling that it should have been a standalone product in this case, and have a UI that is totally unified and logical (like I don't find in Groove Agent, incidentally!)

I might be just getting old... and I might be wrong, it might be a non-issue in practice. But that's the problem with these very fast developer walkthroughs perhaps, and why independent ones can be so beneficial. If makes sense to the developer - of course it does, they developed it - and no doubt they can get great results in seconds. But there's a lot to be said for the Daniel James approach, where he proudly doesn't even look at the manual - can it be figured out easily by someone who knows nothing about the product going in?

It's not my intention to be negative, its clear this is a huge library with bags of potential, and a lot of the features look appealing. My experience with Groove Agent has sobered me up though - its feature-filled, super clever, sonically great and I own it effectively for free, but I just can't get to grips with it and I've just got bored trying. I appreciate the two products are totally different products aimed at totally different markets, but the user interface is a shared concern I have with them both.

In summary - looking forward to user walkthroughs


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 13, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> I watched a few of the videos and it looks very interesting.
> 
> 
> In summary - looking forward to user walkthroughs



http://youtu.be/Qo6z3qjBLXg

Here you go . My only real concern is, can you have seperate outputs for each sample/sound in one Kontakt instance or do you have to use a Multi.. It seems from the vids that you have to use a Multi to do this.

Does sound good though.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2014)

woodsdenis @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a few of the videos and it looks very interesting.
> ...



Ah thank you - still too fast (I'm so old) but getting a better idea of how it works now. My question involves the grid - I can't see a midi to host there. How do you work with it in your DAW?


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 13, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Ah thank you - still too fast (I'm so old) but getting a better idea of how it works now. My question involves the grid - I can't see a midi to host there. How do you work with it in your DAW?



you can play/mute sequences or elements with black keys at lowest octave
it's explained in this video:


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 13, 2014)

woodsdenis @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a few of the videos and it looks very interesting.
> ...



I agree , it doesn't look like there are individual outputs for each sound . You would have to create a multi and use one percussion sound per instrument in order to route them out separately. Also it doesn't appear that you can import your own percussion samples into the DM-307. It looks like the effects cannot be used individually either , so one effect used affects the entire kit . All of these are a deal breaker for me when it comes to making beats . 

DM-307 looks like it is designed to be more of a quick loopmaker than a full on drum machine. I'm sure it will be useful to some , especially under a time coinstraint. The idea is there , but missing many key elements (individual outputs , individual effects ,parameters for each percussion like attack , release , pitch etc). Maybe these things will show up in a future update .


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 13, 2014)

@paulmathew
It looks like you do have adsr and eq for each sample, filter only for a bank though. 
I would love to hear from the devs about individual outs, kinda strange omission for a drum machine, especially on the grid, separating out each track would seem to be essential. Having to run 5 Kontakt instances to print a drum track !

Megamacho drums has individual outs on one instance so it's not impossible in Kontakt.


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 13, 2014)

With kontakt 5 you can route outputs individually to daw audio tracks. I also use the drum Rack in Ableton Live , which automatically creates separate audio outs ,for doing electronic drum sequences and you can do so much more with it. You can put effects on each channel and you have a ton of flexibility over sample manipulation too. This is a screenshot of options for just one sound in drum rack. One of Live's most overlooked tools I think.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 13, 2014)

I have to agree that the multi thing looks pretty messy. I'm am on the verge of just buying the thing as it looks and sounds awesome. As far as the midi to host and individual outs, that could be a problem. Maschine has drag audio to host as well as midi to host. It's the only place I've ever seen it. It's a really great feature. Too bad I don't like Maschine. I've always wished Stylus and now DM-307 had that feature. Imagine being able to solo your kick and just drag it into your host as audio. That would be sweet. I'm guessing Kontakt can't do this.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2014)

ysnyvz @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah thank you - still too fast (I'm so old) but getting a better idea of how it works now. My question involves the grid - I can't see a midi to host there. How do you work with it in your DAW?
> ...



Yeah, I saw that ok... but is that it? There doesn't appear to be a way to switch between the patterns remotely. You can chain patterns together, but to me its very logical to want to choose, say, A, A, A, B, C, C, C, D, D etc, and I'd definitely want to arrange that in the DAW, while using the grid to build the patterns in the first place. Since all the pattern arranger is doing is choosing midi notes and velocity, the lack of a midi to host there is pretty inexplicable. Unless I'm missing something, its a major drawback for me - the grid is a major selling point and clearly loads of resources and time have gone into it, but I don't see it being properly integrated into a DAW. Also did I miss different time signatures? (probably)

Again, I don't mean to gripe. DM-307 is clearly got bags of potential, got loads of good sounds and is trying out some new ideas. I'm just not (yet) convinced that it's totally thought through. Also (and again sorry if I have this wrong) one thing that puts me off Heavyocity is that they very rarely update products. I'm still waiting for x.5 and x2 in Damage, for example - such a simple feature and so useful in practice. So I'm not convinced that DM-307 will be updated in future to take account of feature requests, it feels a bit "buy as seen, and that's it".


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 13, 2014)

You can get the time signature you want by setting the length of the pattern.

As far as triggering the patterns in the order you desire, you can, with the black keys. See pic. B-1 thru B0 = grid patterns 1-8

[/img]


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2014)

jtnyc @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> You can get the time signature you want by setting the length of the pattern.
> 
> As far as triggering the patterns in the order you desire, you can, with the black keys.



I think you misunderstand me re the pattern - I know you can select any of the five elements, but as far as I can see there's no way to change between the 8 5-element patterns.

Time sigs - so it can change to 6/8 etc?


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 13, 2014)

Guy , I don't think you're missing anything . I think you're like me at this point, which is trying every angle to figure out if this all you'll get out of the DM-307 if you buy it. I've watched the videos , looked over the tools and I'm just not seeing a reason to get this other than to make loops quickly. It seems to be lacking in many areas at this point. You're right about the updates too. I thought Damage would have gotten updates at some point in time , so maybe none for DM-307 either.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 13, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> jtnyc @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the time signature you want by setting the length of the pattern.
> ...



Yes, just set a pattern length to 6 beats

I pretty sure that's what the picture is showing. Select from the 8 patterns. It's different depending on what kind of preset your working with. With style and element kits (as shown in the pic) it says grid patterns 1 through 8. In the performance multis it say's select channel 1 through 5, meaning the banks within a pattern which is what he was doing in the walktrough. A detailed walkthrough of the grid would be nice.


----------



## blougui (Feb 13, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> jtnyc @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the time signature you want by setting the length of the pattern.
> ...



May be CC automation on the right button ? I should try in AEON to see if it's implemented.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 13, 2014)

jtnyc @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > jtnyc @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> ...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 13, 2014)

Jtnyc - well the pic looks exactly like what the tutorial video describes, triggering the elements of a 5-part pattern. If you find anything to show show you can trigger the different patterns themselves, let us know. Midi to host is the real answer though I think, but it's inexplicably not available in the grid.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 13, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Jtnyc - well the pic looks exactly like what the tutorial video describes, triggering the elements of a 5-part pattern. If you find anything to show show you can trigger the different patterns themselves, let us know. Midi to host is the real answer though I think, but it's inexplicably not available in the grid.



Check this pic Guy. In performance multis the black keys say channel 1-5. I'm assuming this is each of the 5 elements that make up a kit. With the single kit nki's it says grid patterns 1-8 on b-1 through b0 and then the 5 banks on c# etc.


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 14, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Jtnyc - well the pic looks exactly like what the tutorial video describes, triggering the elements of a 5-part pattern. If you find anything to show show you can trigger the different patterns themselves, let us know. Midi to host is the real answer though I think, but it's inexplicably not available in the grid.


midi to host would be a good feature, but grid patterns are nka files not midi


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 14, 2014)

jtnyc @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> Check this pic Guy. In performance multis the black keys say channel 1-5. I'm assuming this is each of the 5 elements that make up a kit. With the single kit nki's it says grid patterns 1-8 on b-1 through b0 and then the 5 banks on c# etc.



Yes, that's different again though isn't it? That controls your five different Kontakt instance nkis, again I don't see any way of switching between patterns (maybe I understand DM-307 better than I thought?!)

ysnyvz - since all a grid seems to be is a way of arranging midi notes, I'd have thought its technically possible to translate the nka files to midi.


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 14, 2014)

jtnyc @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Jtnyc - well the pic looks exactly like what the tutorial video describes, triggering the elements of a 5-part pattern. If you find anything to show show you can trigger the different patterns themselves, let us know. Midi to host is the real answer though I think, but it's inexplicably not available in the grid.
> ...



At the top of the pic (Style/Element kit with Grid) does it not show patterns triggered by white keys. Maybe someone who has purchased could clarify. 

Also if I read it right, scenario, I have all my patterns together on one instance as you would, the only way to separate it it individual outs is to open 5 instances and copy the patterns to them, soloing each part to print or even just to run live !!! Surely they don't expect you to write each part on one Multi instance. What a pain and very badly thought out if I am correct , devs could you comment.


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 14, 2014)

ysnyvz @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Jtnyc - well the pic looks exactly like what the tutorial video describes, triggering the elements of a 5-part pattern. If you find anything to show show you can trigger the different patterns themselves, let us know. Midi to host is the real answer though I think, but it's inexplicably not available in the grid.
> ...



In Aeon you can drag the arps to a midi track, is this not the same or is the grid a separate entity..


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 14, 2014)

woodsdenis @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> jtnyc @ Fri Feb 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> ...



OK, either you guy's are blind or I'm losing my mind. At the very top it shows the black keys (c# d# etc) trigger all or individual banks. Below the keyboard it shows the white keys (B-1 to B0) triggering 8 grid patterns. NO? Am I crazy?

EDIT - Oops, sorry Denis, I read your post wrong. I thought you wrote that is does not show patterns triggered by white keys. It's late here. I need to go to bed……

Goodnight fellas -


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 14, 2014)

jtnyc @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> OK, either you guy's are blind or I'm losing my mind. At the very top it shows the black keys (c# d# etc) trigger all or individual banks. Below the keyboard it shows the white keys (B-1 to B0) triggering 8 grid patterns. NO? Am I crazy?



The first - I'm blind! Yes, there it is, phew - sorry for being dense. That's good, at least there is a way of structuring stuff from the grid in your DAW.

So you'd have a whole load of keyswtiches to toggle tracks and patterns... workflow-wise that's a bit messy (chasing issues, starting mid bar, all that boring stuff). If they implemented Grid midi to host, you'd have exactly the notes as they are played, could edit any individual things, simply copy / cut / paste in the daw to fit an arrangement.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 14, 2014)

If it weren't for chase issues (Logic), I wouldn't mind triggering from a single note. Because really you create the beat on the grid, so I really wouldn't need the midi file in my DAW. But alas, Logic's chasing sucks, so midi to host would be good. I emailed them earlier today with some questions. I'll report back what they say, although it's pretty obvious there is no midi to host.


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 14, 2014)

Direct out of each bank/Grid track when using one Kontakt instance, is that possible. If not will it be implemented?

*Unfortunately, this was not possible given Kontakt's preset architecture. Our workaround was to provide Production Multis where you can load 5 kits with separate MIDI channel inputs and assign each to separate outputs. If you load Element Kits, this will provide you with up to 60 sounds per drum type instead of the 12 per drum type in an individual Style kit.*

Ok tx, what then would be the best way to separate outputs from a single 5 track/bank grid Kontakt instance .Would you have to load all the extra Kontakt instances with same sounds, copy paste the grid pattern in each and mute etc. I am trying to find the best way of converting a grid pattern into audio or separate outputs for mixing


*That's one way to do it if you prefer to design a groove in a single kit first then save the pattern and load into 5 presets via Multi - muting/clearing rows in the Grids. For some, the more robust way was to actually design the groove across the 5 presets straight away in a Multi, giving you full control of fx, filters, and pattern switching per preset
*
Sorry another q, will it be possible to drag the note info from the grid onto a midi track or even cooler to be able to drag grid patterns as audio like Maschine.?

*Another limitation of Kontakt at the moment, unfortunately. As of right now you can only drag MIDI data from loops and loop parts.*


Cut and paste job from some questions I put and were answered on their FB page.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, I got the same answers. Unfortunately, I'm leaning away now. It sounds great and I love the concept in general, but it seems to have some serious workflow issues.

If you could solo a bank (snare) on the grid, you could then do a bounce in place (Logic). That would be a workaround to the separate outs issue, but I don't see any way to solo.

The whole multi thing seems like a real messy way to work. It's a buzz kill. There are 300 multi presets, so that shows they are committed to that workflow. I don't know….. maybe it's not as cumbersome as I think. I'd like to see a slow focused demonstration detailing the building of a beat in a multi. 

If there was midi to host, audio to host and a way to run separate outs of the banks, it would be a no brainer super monster beat machine. Right now I'm concerned the workflow would be to frustrating.

I'm on hold for now -


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 14, 2014)

Ignore. I messed up the post. Can't figure out how to delete it.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 14, 2014)

"In Aeon you can drag the arps to a midi track, is this not the same or is the grid a separate entity"

Hi Denis -

Really? I can't see how to do this in Aeon. Could you please explain?

Thanks


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 14, 2014)

jtnyc @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> "In Aeon you can drag the arps to a midi track, is this not the same or is the grid a separate entity"
> 
> Hi Denis -
> 
> ...


4.5 Advanced Loop Edit
The Single Loop instruments also have an additional 5th page of controls, which are accessed by clicking on the ADV. LOOP button below the ADV. PERF button.
26 The Advanced Loop Edit Page
This page shares the main functionality of the LOOP tab in the central area of the Main Page. From here you can also select a slice and change the Tune, Pan or Level of the slice. However, this page gives you a larger waveform display so you can see the structure of the loop with greater resolution.
In addition to the slice controls, there are two menus for editing the slice parameters:
• Random - this menu can be used to randomize the slice parameters.
• Reset - this menu can be used to reset the parameters to a default (zero) value. Both of these menus have the same contents:
27 The contents of the Random menu
• Tune - selecting this entry will apply the change to the tune parameter only.
• Pan - selecting this entry will apply the change to the pan parameter only.
• Level - selecting this entry will apply the change to the level parameter only.
• All - selecting this entry will apply the change to all of the slice parameters.
To the bottom left of the waveform display is the MIDI To Host control. This allows you to take a MIDI clip of the loop and drag it into a computer folder or host DAW. To do this:
1. Click on the symbol above the MIDI To Host text,
2. While holding the left mouse button down, move your cursor to the desired location for the
MIDI file,
3. Release the mouse button to export the file.



Sorry it's just for there for the Rex type loops, some of which are arps, the 307 does this too.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks Denis -
I am aware of doing it with the loops.


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 14, 2014)

i really liked the library
everything works great 
i made a 3/4 beat with cinetron 1 kit by using grid

https://soundcloud.com/yasinyavuz/dm307/s-s5K6x


----------



## echosonic (Feb 18, 2014)

woodsdenis @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> So I get an email today about new Heavyocity DM-307 with special discount price, $20 off a $299 WTF. I own ALL of Heavocity's previous libraries BTW.
> 
> Seems rather a pathetic intro offer, hope I am missing something here.
> 
> I am not knocking the product, but I would prefer no intro pricing, to something as paltry as this, also it looks like anyone who owns any of their products can avail of the $ 20 discount. Seems totally out of kilter with Spitfire, Cinesample launches.



I would agree that that is the kind of discount you would see on a $100 sample set, but I guess it all comes down to usage (and the very wise comments about the professional level - or not - of the content). Will you get $280 worth of value out of it? If yes, then what's the problem. If no, then don't buy it.

There are so many other options out there for this kind of sample set … I appreciate that we all all want everything (a full toolkit always feels better, even if you only tend to use the jewellers screwdrivers), but what else could replace this? BFD3 plus an expansion? Geist? Or Konkrete 3 and pocket a huge amount of change while getting similar functionality and maybe better results?


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 18, 2014)

echosonic @ Tue Feb 18 said:


> woodsdenis @ Mon Feb 10 said:
> 
> 
> > So I get an email today about new Heavyocity DM-307 with special discount price, $20 off a $299 WTF. I own ALL of Heavocity's previous libraries BTW.
> ...



Bottom line you are right, if its worth it to, me I will buy it. Still believe its a bizarre intro offer and would not persuade me to buy now rather than later.

All that considered this is not for me yet, sounds are top notch as usual, but the workflow for creating beats is clumsy and time consuming compared to others IMO. Not the devs fault but the limits of the Kontakt engine apparently .

Xfer Nerve just got an update doing all the things I wish this did, drag midi to host, drag pattern as audio to host etc. It can import rx2 files etc. It also so easy and importantly quick to work in that beat box fashion.

So realistically is it worth $299 for the content, for me not now, especially as its exclusive to the software.


----------



## Treppenwitz (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice demo as always, Alex. How did you get the melodic material around 1:12? Is that built into DM-307? I didn't notice it in the walkthroughs.


----------



## JC_ (Feb 20, 2014)

Almost bought this yesterday but somehow convinced myself to wait. I love the idea behind it and the sounds I've heard so far are great but to buy something so specialized at this price without going through it/trying out the sequencer is probably a bad idea for me.

Does anyone know of any other drum/percussion libraries that have the same kind of modular/sound designy sound? I'd be using it for pop, electronic, hip-hop more than anything.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Check out Toby Ryan's nifty workaround for recording MIDI from The Grid to your DAW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOYISaF3FuE

For additional tutorials and info visit: http://www.heavyocity.com/dm-307

- The Heavyocity Team


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 20, 2014)

JC_ @ Thu Feb 20 said:


> Almost bought this yesterday but somehow convinced myself to wait. I love the idea behind it and the sounds I've heard so far are great but to buy something so specialized at this price without going through it/trying out the sequencer is probably a bad idea for me.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other drum/percussion libraries that have the same kind of modular/sound designy sound? I'd be using it for pop, electronic, hip-hop more than anything.



Xfer Nerve is similarish !!!!! in the way you program, separate outputs,loads of sound mangling , rex support, drag audio midi to host and there is a demo.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 23, 2014)

Just picked this up and had a quick initial play. Great variety of sounds, lots more pure electronic stuff that personally I'll find pretty handy. One real annoyance though (aside from the known lack of midi grid to host which means I probably won't bother with the grid) - although x0.5 / x1 / x2 for loops is there, it only features on the single loops section. The main loops and their breakdout / element components don't have this feature. Inexplicable and annoying, one of the main motivations was to have this for the upgraded Damage.


----------



## ptbbos (Jun 23, 2014)

When you download the update for Damage, does it provide a summary of what incremental functionality is provided?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 23, 2014)

ptbbos @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> When you download the update for Damage, does it provide a summary of what incremental functionality is provided?



No - it's just an RAR of a new subfolder that goes into the Damage instruments folder (03 Uprgaded Rhythmix Suites). Essentially it behaves exactly like DM307, but with Damage content.


----------

